# CD Intro erstellen!



## Ufbasser (12. Juni 2004)

Hi ich würde gerne wissen wie man ein Intro für CD´s erstellt. Ich meine damit wenn man die CD einlegt das ein Auswahlmenü erscheint und man dann den Inhalt über das Menü auswählen kann. Ich wollte nämlich sowas mit Urlaubsbilder für meine Tante machen. Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe.


----------



## zenga (12. Juni 2004)

hi,
wahrscheinlich sucht du eine autoplay software, sowas wie das hier >
http://www.autoplaystudio.com/site/index.php

Es aber gibt auch jede Menge Freeware, die das auch kann.


----------



## Ufbasser (12. Juni 2004)

cool danke fuer die antwort. gibts sowas auch wo man das mit dvds machen kann ich meine daten dvds nicht video dvds?


----------



## Ufbasser (12. Juni 2004)

Kann  mir keiner die Frage beantworten ?


----------



## Elena (23. Juni 2004)

Ja gutes Tool, jenes von http://www.indigorose.com - nur gibt es eine möglichkeit eine CD Presentation für MAC und Windows gleichzeitig zu erstellen. Autoplay Media Studio erstellte CD's kann man ja nur auf einem PC abspielen. Weiss jemand wie man das machen könnte, wie machen es denn die Profis? Nicht jeder hat ja Windows und wenn man eine Präsentation für die Grafische Branche erstellen möchte, da weiss man ja nicht was der Kunde für ein OS hat. Fragen ist auch oft auch sehr peinlich. Jedenfalls für mich.

Danke im vorraus für jegliche Tipps!

-Elena


----------



## fluessig (23. Juni 2004)

Ich würde mein Menü mit html gestalten. Dann springt der Browser des jeweiligen Systems auf und alles was der kann, kann man dann auch auf den Seiten einsetzen (eventuell eine Weiche zwischen html/css und flash am Anfang).


----------



## Elena (23. Juni 2004)

@fluessig

Ja flüssig das wäre eine gute Idee, nur ich ich will eine CD für MAC und PC erstellen - stimmt das, dass ich jetzt nun die autostart Datei von MAC brauche und wie brenne ich eine eine Hybrid CD auf meinem PC. Damit es dann auf beiden OS läuft?

-Elena

Edit:

Ich habe da was gefunden und zwar der Director von Macromedia!
Da habe ich aber noch ne Frage? Kann ich jetzt wirklich nur mit einem Klick die CD so konfigurieren damit Sie mir später gleichzeitig auf einem MAC und PC läuft? Müsste ich denn auf etwas achten wenn ich die CD brenne, ich habe da was mal gelesen das man auf Hybrid brennen muss? Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem Programm?

-Elena


----------



## thoru (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Elena,

Macromedia Director ist schon ein feines Programm,
doch halte ich es für dein Vorhaben für überdimensioniert. 
Das wäre wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen. 
Der einfachheithalber würde ich vorschlagen das du 
dich mit der html/css Geschichte anfreundest die 
fluessig vorgeschlagen hat.


cu
thoru


----------



## Elena (23. Juni 2004)

@thoru

Danke für Deine Meinung, ja gut aber wie erstelle ich eine CD die mit MAC und PC abspielbar ist, weisst du das? Ich versuche mal die Demo Version von Director, nimmt mich trotzdem noch wunder wie es funktioniert. Ob ich es kaufen werde weiss ich nicht, ist zwar schon happig der Preis 999Euro trotz der Rabatt Aktion.

-Elena


----------



## fluessig (24. Juni 2004)

Bei dem Problem, ob die CDs auf dem MAC und PC abspielbar sind, kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen, da ich mich beim MAC nicht auskenn. Ein Rohling kostet aber nicht die Welt, das würde ich einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Elena (24. Juni 2004)

@fluessig

Danke das du dich noch gemolden hast, ich bin noch gleichzeitig weiter am suchen wie das funktioniert ich google mal weiter - leider habe ich nicht konkrets gefunden. Das testen wäre eine variante, nur ich weiss das man irgendetwas beachten muss, es hat was mit dem Wort "HYBRID" zu tun - da bin ich mir sicher.

Schöne Nacht noch...

-Elena


----------



## thoru (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo Elena,

leider habe auch ich keine Mac-Erfahrung. Ich weiß
aber das man mit Nero eine Hybrid-CD erstellen kann.
Als ich es gestern mal versuchen wollte verlangte Nero
aber mindestens 650MB für eine Mac-HFS-Partition
und da war ich leider wieder am Ende mit meinem
Latein.


cu
thoru


----------



## Elena (24. Juni 2004)

@ thoru 

Danke vielmals für den Tipp, hab es auch herrausgefunden das es mit Nero geht, nur ich kam auch nicht weiter - wollte es eigentlich hier noch posten wie es funktioniert falls man ein anderer das gleiche Problem hat. Da warste halt schneller als ich - aber ich werde es hier schreiben wenn ich es herrausfinde!

-Elena


----------

